# Alan Wake



## rikwakefield (Apr 30, 2010)

Anybody else excited for this? It comes out in May on XBox 360. From the makers of Max Payne, over 5 years in the making.

It really does look like a top game.

The technology behind the game looks amazing:


----------



## Dandred (Apr 30, 2010)

rikwakefield said:


> Anybody else excited for this? It comes out in May on XBox 360. From the makers of Max Payne, over 5 years in the making.
> 
> It really does look like a top game.
> 
> The technology behind the game looks amazing:




I'm sure there was a thread on this about 3 years ago.....


After the time its taken to make it better be pretty fucking good.....


Edit, that trailer looks pretty much like the same one 3 years ago too.... That was when they were showing of the new duo core chips.......


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 30, 2010)

Dandred said:


> I'm sure there was a thread on this about 3 years ago.....
> 
> 
> After the time its taken to make it better be pretty fucking good.....
> ...



Well it's out in a matter of weeks. Hopefully the wait is worth it.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 30, 2010)

rikwakefield said:


> Well it's out in a matter of weeks. Hopefully the wait is worth it.



I'll be surprised if it is.


----------



## bmd (May 5, 2010)

Dandred said:


> I'll be surprised if it is.



Eurogamer review:



> Games such as BioShock have shown how compelling and original storylines can be told in innovative ways. The likes of Uncharted 2 have offered up not just lush visuals but diverse locations and varied gameplay. With Heavy Rain, Quantic Dream broke the rules of game narrative and forced the player not only to think before pulling the trigger, but to feel.
> 
> By comparison, Alan Wake is tired and derivative. Everything about it feels dated, from the linear level design to the red-green switch nonsense to the visual stylings (surely not even J Allard has attempted the hoodie-with-jacket combo since 2005). There are plenty of fancy cut-scenes, dramatic voiceovers and cinematic camera angles, but even when Alan Wake does a good job of pretending to be a film you just feel like you're watching a really bad film. That's particularly true when it comes to the ending - without spoiling anything, let's just say you're left thinking, "You mean I kick-started all those generators for that?"



Pity really as I had high hopes for this but yeah, when it's taken this long then it's almost bound to be shite.


----------



## cypher79 (May 6, 2010)

its leaked on the download sites, im downloading now.....


----------



## Stigmata (May 6, 2010)

> (surely not even J Allard has attempted the hoodie-with-jacket combo since 2005)





I lost interest in this game when they cancelled the PC release and gave some flimsy excuse.


----------



## WWWeed (May 6, 2010)

its pretty 

only had a quick play mind!


----------



## The Groke (May 9, 2010)

I'm quite enjoying it.

Think it is definitely a rental (or dl  ) rather than a purchase though.


----------



## treelover (Jun 19, 2011)

thinking of getting this, now i have a console and don't like FPS on said consoles so am limited in choice, what is against it...


----------



## treelover (Jun 19, 2011)

'its pretty'

big part in my puchasing decisions, who wants crap graphics..


----------

